# sawmill



## circlej8020

I have a sawmill tat I would like to sale at some point. May I post a pic of it here? I would like to get feedback on what others think that it is worth, and how it compares to commercial made models? thanks


----------



## Daren

Sure we would love to see your mill. Maybe we can help you figure it's worth. Make 25 posts and you can talk about selling it.


----------



## circlej8020

Thanks so much. Here it is it has 16' of track and one sliding saw head. I want to eventuly sell it so I can get a larger one. ANY criticism is helpful. Thanks


----------



## Daren

How wide of a cut can you make?


----------



## Daren

circlej8020 said:


> ANY criticism is helpful. Thanks


Since you asked. It looks well constructed. The only thing I would knock it's maybe too well constructed :huh:. Meaning everyone knows the downsides of chainsaw milling, noise/bigger kerf than a bandmill/very slow compared to other types of mills and more labor intense. 
The advantages of most chainsaw mills are portability and low (and I use this word lightly, cause a sawhead big enough to run a mill is not cheap, and milling is hard on them) cost. Your well built mill looks alot less portable and more expensive than what is available many places.
Another advantage some chainsaw mills have is width of cut. I have seen the Granberg/Alaskan...attachments that will saw 60"+ slabs. I have told myself if that "special log" comes along that I could profit from huge live edge slabs, I would buy one of those rigs I already have the powerhead. You kinda locked yourself into smaller logs with the 4 post design.
Now that I am done knocking your mill, it is neat, unlike any I have seen. Did you build it ?


----------



## circlej8020

*Sawmill*

Yes I did build it. It will cut a 24" wide log, with a bed length of 16'. Wes I know it is not as portable as others I have seen. I wanted one with a solid welded frame. Yes it weighs a little more, but it is how I wanted it. The only question is will other people want it. A person with a home shop would hace all that they need to build it, except for one part. I used a lathe to do about 3.5 hours of work on the mill. Now it is square for a cut within a 32nd of an inch. And it also has Vgroove wheels on it noow not flat ones. So it can roll on angel iron


----------



## dbhost

It's an interesting design. But I agree with Daren on the portability issue. I am not sure how to address it other than to tell you that I have seen them where they are slide together socket type arragements with long pins holding the frame together. I understand the advantage of welding it together, but for the homeowner / sawyer it would be hard to store. Perhaps if it were set up more as a trailer?

Also the crank handle is way too far in. I would consider re-routing the chain and crank handle to put it outside of the frame so that the operator does not have to lean over the saw.


----------



## Daren

circlej8020 said:


> So it can roll on angel iron


That is a good idea. Angle iron is cheap and readily available on the buyers end. Your track and shipping would be 3X the cost of just buying the head and making your own track. That is what I did, bought a http://www.taschmid.com/ head with a 13 H.P. Honda and built my own deck. 









Researching something else I see you are already trying to sell one. I would think about offering that as an option, just the head to save shipping.

I guess I should ask you. How do you think your mill compares to the $3000 bandmills available ? They both cut the same width and length. The bandmills run a 4 stroke 8 h.p. motor that will outlast a 2 stroke in this application with less maintenance. Even if the 8 h.p. would wear out in several years, they are $500 or less. A chainsaw that makes that much horsepower (like a Stihl 660 or 880) is over $1000, just for the head, no bar.

I am not picking a fight, just asking questions to find out more about your mill.

Another thing I would make a YouTube video of you machine sawing. Show how the head raises and lowers, how fast it can cut...if you are really thinking about getting into making these YouTube is a big market tool.


----------



## circlej8020

You guys have been such a great help. Funny thing is I sold 2 of them today when I was out milling Mesquite. They say the one I had listed on Ebay, and contacted me. I sold both of them the same size carriage. 36" It is made to hols a 36" blade, but as you know it will only let you make a 30" cut. The reason is you mill out a 36" trunk if you crown the four sides. And the best part.>>>> I sold them both w/o the trac. I dont have to build, paint and ship. I just send them a 1' section of track they can duplicate. It saves everyone time and money. I made a 8' track because I drive a long bed truck. Here in Texas we can drive up to the tree and fell it, then drag it back to a mill site. So we only have one brush pile, and can load the shorts up for firewood. Oh by the way it was 71deg. how is it out there. Thanks - Justin


----------

